# CAPTION COMP - NEW SPONSOR. IANS FISHING



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'D LIKE TO WELCOME A NEW SPONSOR TO THE CAPTION COMPETITION OF AKFF.

As from November 2010, Ian and the team from Ian's Fishing & Boating http://www.ians.net.au will be kindly providing a prize of a pair of Flying Fisherman polarised sunglasses to the value of $130 to the winner of the Caption Competition.
View attachment 1
View attachment 2


Flying Fisherman are an American company based in the Florida Keys and have been making polarised sunglasses for fishermen since 1985. If you are in the market for some quality polarised sunglasses, please consider the Flying Fisherman Master Angler range at http://www.ians.net.au The range consists of the Ground & Polished Glass series and the polycarbonate RhinoLens series. All Flying Fisherman sunglasses are polarised using the Acutint sunlens system which eliminates glare for optimum colour contrast,providing deeper visual penetration through water,sharper visual acuity and reduced eye strain. Lens tints are in either smoke or amber. Flying Fisherman also has a great range T-Shirts,headgear and accessories.

Ian's HQ is at 212 Brooklyn Rd Brooklyn on the Hawkesbury River just north of Sydney. Their online store is located at http://www.ians.net.au or call Ian on 02 9985 8272 or 0416 231 324

Call in and say g'day if you are in the area.

A BIG THANKS TO IAN TYLER FOR HIS GENEROUS SUPPORT - IF YOU ARE IN THE MARKET FOR SOME SUNNIES, CONSIDER GIVING HIM YOUR BUSINESS.

Thanks, on behalf of AKFF


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Just received my sunnies and they look great! Thanks heaps to Ian and AKFF for the very generous prize and judicious choice of winner! ;-)


----------

